# New Samsung note 8 with native DSD and 32 bit decoder vs Sony hi-res RsG9 in dash pla



## drsaab (Jun 9, 2017)

The new Samsung note 8 has native 32 bit with dsd support and a 256gb micro sd expansion slot. 

How would this compare to using a Sony head unit or car pc technically speaking regarding the DAC and real world "sound". 

Could this phone replace a separate portable DAC? 

Audio
Ultra High Quality Audio Playback
UHQ 32-bit & DSD support
PCM: Up to 32 bits
DSD: DSD64/128
*DSD64 and DSD128 playback can be limited depending on the file format.

Audio playback format
MP3, M4A, 3GA, AAC, OGG, OGA, WAV, WMA, AMR, AWB, FLAC, MID, MIDI, XMF, MXMF, IMY, RTTTL, RTX, OTA, DSF, DFF, APE
*Some files may not be supported depending on codec used.

Bluetooth
Dual Audio: connect two Bluetooth devices to the Galaxy Note8 to play audio through the two devices simultaneously.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

no.

you can use it to play dsd files, but you'll still want to send it digitally out to a high quality dsd-capable usb-dac (like the sony).

it's cool it can play dsd files natively, but you can use the onkyo player app to play dsd files on most other devices, too.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Could I run a digital output from this note 8 to my Brax nox4 and not need a dac?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

CBS13WRX said:


> Could I run a digital output from this note 8 to my Brax nox4 and not need a dac?


yes, but while the nox4 has an optical digital input, i don't believe the dac for them is hi res capable. ...so hi res/dsd files would be downsampled.

*actually - i don't know how you'd get digital into the nox4 via the note 8...it doesn't have an optical output does it?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

As nice as the features in the Samsung are the Sony will still sound better due to a more accomplished preamp... there is only so much you can fit in a phone sized device without some compromises somewhere 

The Sony will be the clear winner...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

So even if i got something like a Astell & Kern AK380, once I plug into my Brax nox4 digital input it is going to be down sampled?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

CBS13WRX said:


> So even if i got something like a Astell & Kern AK380, once I plug into my Brax nox4 digital input it is going to be down sampled?




I don't think you would want to use the digital input as the DAC on that unit is superior to the DAC also the NOX won't decode half of the potential of the AK - that would be better analogue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

You need a Helix DSP, newer Match DSP amp, or upcoming Brax processor capable of adding the high res USB input expansion card to play hi res direct digitally into the processor.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Elektra said:


> I don't think you would want to use the digital input as the DAC on that unit is superior to the DAC also the NOX won't decode half of the potential of the AK - that would be better analogue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regardless it will still be converted and processed by the brax amp

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

